# Tail whip?



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey goes have a question My tegu phoenix is seemingly happy being out of the cage right now he is walking around coming up to me licking me no problems whatsoever but all of a sudden he starts waking away and tail just starts to randomly whip. this has peaked my curiousity and prompted me to post here. any ideas?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 2, 2013)

Depends on what you are calling "whip".


----------

